# Easy Water Chage Ideas



## ACEIguy (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a 56 gal tank I set-up in September that has been running quite healthy. I'm keeping Malowi's. The town I live in has very hard water, so that's what I'm using and my fish really seem to like it.

My problem, is that my only tap that doesn't run through the water softener is way down in the basement and my tank is upstairs. It's also a cold water tap only. So I have 6 - 3 1/2 gallon buckets that I'll go downstairs to fill, carry them up, and then will need to let them sit for several hours to get to room temprature, and also to let the little bit of chemicals our town uses dissipate.

It's usually about 6 hours later when I can finally begin to clean my tank. When I do add the water, I can only add a bucket at a time, and then need to wait about 1/2 hour to an hour to add the next, or else the fish all lay on the bottom looking like they're ready to die. If I wait between buckets, they do just fine.

Unfortunately, my wife is a cat person, so I can't leave the buckets just sitting around if I'm not home either, or they'll end up full of cat hair.

Does anybody have any suggestions for an easier system for doing water changes? My current system sucks. It's getting to be a pain in the butt, but I'm not going to give up on it either.

Any ideas would be awesome.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Use buffers in the water upstairs. Thats the easiest.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

Can you stash a large trashcan in the closet anywhere. Then hook a hose up that way you dont have to carry buckets, and it can come to room temp. Then use a declorinator that also works with chloramines. Chloramines dont come out of the water over time, that might be why your fish are having such a hard time with water changes.


----------



## ACEIguy (Feb 5, 2009)

JWerner2 said:


> Use buffers in the water upstairs. Thats the easiest.


Sorry, I'm a rookie. What exactly is a buffer?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If you're not using buffers now, you don't need to start.

The problem, as I understand it, is 1) getting the water up to room temp 2) allowing it time to degas, 
and 3) hauling it up from the basement.

Here's what I would suggest, and it assumes that you can spend a little bit of money. Go with the large 
trash can or similar container idea. Add a small circulation pump like a powerhead. Optionally, add a 
small heater. Fill it and allow it to circulate and heat from the power head and heater.

To get it upstairs,you'll need an additional pump that can push the water at a desirable rate from floor 
level in the basement to the top of the tank, so about 13-14 feet. So, a pump that can push 20 
gallons of water up about 15' (called 'head') in a few minutes or so. So, a rating of say 300-400gph at 
15' head. You'll find these ratings listed with each pump.

Last thing to work out is the hose that'll attach to the pump and run up to the tank. I'd suggest 
something like a clear vinyl hose that you can get at the home improvement stores. Just roll it up and 
hang it near the water storage container. Run it upstairs and hook it onto your tank to fill.

Many ways to tweak the system, but that should give a general idea of what you can do. I have a 
more permanent, but similar setup using a 30 gallon tank with hose that I've run up through the 
floor and to my sump.

In this pic, you can see the drain for the sump, and then near the back there's a clear vinyl fill hose 
that comes up and attaches to the sump (not in view). I came up thorugh the floor under the stand 
with mine, but I understand that that's not always appreciated by others in the home. 










I hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## ACEIguy (Feb 5, 2009)

That's quite the set-up. Got my head working :lol:

Getting a sump pump wouldn't be a problem, I never actually thought of something that intricate. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## pbyrley (Jan 23, 2008)

I have my aquariums in my garage (which has ceiling insulation and stays above 45 deg F). I just got a heavy duty 27 gal sto. container from Lowes- supposed to hold 400 or so lbs. I fill it with my outside garden hose, untreated cold well water, and leave it at least 24 hrs with a couple of old heaters - 400 w total I think and an airstone. Then I use a small pool pump to go from the 27 gal to an aquarium. All on the same level so the pump was cheap.

Seem like you could do the same by running a hose up from your basement if you were willing to have a storage container in your fish room. Prov356's setup is much much better & nicer but the pump would cost more. Lowes has them so you can price one with the head you need at the flow rate you would accept.

As Prov356 said:


> To get it upstairs,you'll need an additional pump that can push the water at a desirable rate from floor
> level in the basement to the top of the tank, so about 13-14 feet. So, a pump that can push 20
> gallons of water up about 15' (called 'head') in a few minutes or so. So, a rating of say 300-400gph at
> 15' head. You'll find these ratings listed with each pump.


Let us know how you did it as it seems to be a repeating problem.


----------



## ACEIguy (Feb 5, 2009)

I'll post what I did when I finally do it. Won't be this week, but one soon I hope. It'll be a bit tricky to get that going as my aquarium sits above my daughters room in the basement and not over the storage/laundry room where I get the water and could sit the holding tank. But I could pull off ceiling pannels and drill holes through the supports, it'll just be a bigger job to get done.

(Plus I'll have to wait for a time when my wife's not home to yell at me for 'wrecking' the house :lol: )


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

You could try one of those hot water "on demand" thingies to get the water warmed up enough to fill. Probably expensive, though!

Also, be sure you use a good dechlorinator/water conditioner. Lots of other not-so-good-for-fish stuff is lurking in tap water.

-Ryan


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> Can you stash a large trashcan in the closet anywhere


add a pump to and some hose, your stairs would be wondering what happened to you.
Two containers, one you could siphion tank water into..if do able for your location, with bulkead fitting at the bottom..ball valve..line to a drain
Second container with a simple float valve..hooked to a water supply line...pump inside it..hose coiled and ready to be put in tank..
Wouldn`t be automatic, but would be very easy.


----------



## cc_woman (Jan 31, 2008)

I use a large rubbermaid garbage can to age water for my discus tank. I use my python system to fill the container, then I just scoop it out by bucket when I need it. I use a simple airstone hooked up to air pump and a heater to warm it. But my bucket is sitting pretty close to the tank, which makes things simple.

Or what you can do for pumping the water from the bucket into the tank, is just buy a simple powerhead, and hook a hose up to it, it's now a pump. Hoses you can buy for pretty cheap from the hardware store, same kind of hosing they use for filters. Pumps can be fairly expensive to buy, which is the only reason I have suggest it. Just use some kind of hose system to fill the large container to begin with.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> Pumps can be fairly expensive to buy


All to true, when your looking at aquarium related stuff, but small sump pumps(no, that other kind of sump, like in your basement)are pretty cheap. Most have garden hose fittings on them, but if not, they too are cheap.
I use an old sump pump(yes, the aquarium kind)just because I have one. First I siphon/clean the tank out the door to water some plants. Then fill a trash can with treated water and pump it back into the tank. The trash can is on a dolly(hand truck) so it is easy to move about.


----------



## 54zamboni (Mar 16, 2005)

check to see if your softener has a bypass valve you can close so you can do your water changes from any faucet . . .


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a similar situation in that I intend to use for my future 125 gallon tank a heated holding container for my new water rather than to add it directly from the tap. I'm out of the hobby a long time and am just old-fashioned I guess. I think my question has been answered by Prov356, but just to be certain, it is safe to use a plastic trash can for the holding container? It would sure be easier and cheaper than buying another 30-or 40 gallon aquarium for this purpose. I am a little concerned about what might be in the plastic. On a similar note do I need to purchase a drinking quality hose like they use on RVs and boats rather than a normal garden hose? Not a problem if I do. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

Dobbs92 said:


> I have a similar situation in that I intend to use for my future 125 gallon tank a heated holding container for my new water rather than to add it directly from the tap. I'm out of the hobby a long time and am just old-fashioned I guess. I think my question has been answered by Prov356, but just to be certain, it is safe to use a plastic trash can for the holding container?


Yes, lots of people use Rubbermaid bins without issue.



Dobbs92 said:


> It would sure be easier and cheaper than buying another 30-or 40 gallon aquarium for this purpose. I am a little concerned about what might be in the plastic. On a similar note do I need to purchase a drinking quality hose like they use on RVs and boats rather than a normal garden hose? Not a problem if I do. Thanks for any replies.


Garden hoses usually contain chemicals to prevent mold. You'll definitely want to use a clear drinking water hose.


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jan 8, 2009)

Or do something like these on the pipes that go into your water softener...








That will open up some simpler options for you. Those ones tee together then go into my 300G tank as a autowater changer. I can adjust the temp with the plastic valves. But I used those in my wash room on the lines going to my washer and put a utility sink in there for my water changes on my other tanks.


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

That's great, Rubbermaid it will be. Hey Utah, I like your setup but I'm not terribly handy and have to keep things simple so your setup looks to be out of my league. Thanks just the same.


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Overleaf, I'm a little stumped. What exactly is "clear" water quality drinking hose. I've been all over online and can't find it. I've found plenty of drinking water quality hoses for use on boats and RVs, some with medical grade lining, but none are clear. White, green. striped. Also I need one that is 3/4 inch to couple with my male adapter. Thanks!


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

Dobbs92 said:


> Hey Overleaf, I'm a little stumped. What exactly is "clear" water quality drinking hose. I've been all over online and can't find it. I've found plenty of drinking water quality hoses for use on boats and RVs, some with medical grade lining, but none are clear. White, green. striped. Also I need one that is 3/4 inch to couple with my male adapter. Thanks!


Quick google on "clear food grade hose" gives:

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/cleartubing.html

http://www.jjshort.com/Food_Liquid_Transfer_Hose.html


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

itsalmosteasy said:


> Or do something like these on the pipes that go into your water softener...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


itsalmosteasy, how do you deal with chlorine? I assume you're on a well?


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Got it. Thanks Overleaf.


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

Wait, I just thought of something. I've been online checking out clear food grade quality hoses. Quite expensive, I'm not sure what couplers would go with my adapter and they are not available locally. So my point is, if the water is going to be degassed and dechlorinated in a Rubbermaid storage container overnight, why do I need a food grade hose to get it there? I understand that garden hoses contain toxins but wouldn't a drinking water quality hose like those used on boats and RVs be sufficient?


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jan 8, 2009)

overleaf said:


> itsalmosteasy said:
> 
> 
> > Or do something like these on the pipes that go into your water softener...
> ...


I don't do anything about the chlorine. The lines in that pic go directly in my tank. I am not on a well either.


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

itsalmosteasy said:


> overleaf said:
> 
> 
> > itsalmosteasy said:
> ...


Wait, what?

Where abouts do you live? In a city?

It was my understanding the chlorine/chlormines were extremely toxic not only to the fish, but the nitrosonoma and nitrobacter as well.


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

Dobbs92 said:


> Wait, I just thought of something. I've been online checking out clear food grade quality hoses. Quite expensive, I'm not sure what couplers would go with my adapter and they are not available locally. So my point is, if the water is going to be degassed and dechlorinated in a Rubbermaid storage container overnight, why do I need a food grade hose to get it there? I understand that garden hoses contain toxins but wouldn't a drinking water quality hose like those used on boats and RVs be sufficient?


I'm sure those would be fine as well.

Some people swear by using a plain ol' garden hose without issues, but I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jan 8, 2009)

overleaf said:


> itsalmosteasy said:
> 
> 
> > overleaf said:
> ...


Yes I live in a city. Chloramines are very harmful to fish which my city doesn't add in our water. Chlorine in small amounts aren't harmful. I am changing roughly 3 gallons per hour in my 300 gallon tank. I am one of several in my area that do not believe in chlorine remover :wink: I was skeptical at first too but when I seen so many within 50 miles of me doing this without problems I tried it and haven't had any problems.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Are you not worried that your fish are not in discomfort from the chlorine burning their gills? :-?


----------



## Dobbs92 (Dec 15, 2008)

That's what I was figuring Overleaf. Actually, drinking water quality hoses aren't easy to find in 3/4 inch size, but I have located one online so I will probably be ordering it shortly. Thanks for your help.


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jan 8, 2009)

moto_master said:


> Are you not worried that your fish are not in discomfort from the chlorine burning their gills? :-?


Not in that small amount of chlorine. If I do large water changes then I will use dechlorinator but that isn't very often.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

chlorine dissapates naturally. at a 1/100th per hr change rate, and the amount of chlorine in the water is probably less than 1ppm you are only introducing trace amounts. By the time any significant amount of water has been added say a days worth or 25%, the chlorine from the initial volume added has already been dissapated. So no worries. Now if you were to change 3 gal/hr in a 30 gal tank, you would be replacing 10% of the water every hour and the chlorine would have a chance to acumulate prior to dissapation. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jan 8, 2009)

Stickzula said:


> chlorine dissapates naturally. at a 1/100th per hr change rate, and the amount of chlorine in the water is probably less than 1ppm you are only introducing trace amounts. By the time any significant amount of water has been added say a days worth or 25%, the chlorine from the initial volume added has already been dissapated. So no worries. Now if you were to change 3 gal/hr in a 30 gal tank, you would be replacing 10% of the water every hour and the chlorine would have a chance to acumulate prior to dissapation. Just my 2 cents.


Exactly :wink:


----------

